# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  M430, GPS sports smartwatch with activity tracking, Polar Electro, Kempele, Finland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Polar Electro

----------


## Airicist

Polar M400: An activity tracker with the heart of a GPS running watch 

Published on Nov 20, 2014




> Read the CNET review: 
> "A feature-packed GPS running watch with one major flaw"
> 
> by Dan Graziano
> November 20, 2014 
> 
> CNET's Dan Graziano gives you a look at Polar's latest activity tracker.

----------

